# On Way To ER With Snowballqq



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Prayers please for Snowball. His heart rate has been non-stop at over 50 beats per minute so we cannot take a chance. I think it might be in relation to a check-up he had yesterday and with finding an irritated tooth in the very back of his mouth. However, about an hour ago he threw up, too.


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

Hope you're okay little Snowball! All my prayers <3


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying sweet Snowball is ok. Marie I know you are probably worried sick.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Praying that everything is okay.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little guy. I hope he is going to be well quickly, I read your email this morning, I know you are worried, but he is in the best place for him to get better. He may just be stressed from yesterday. I know you are waiting for a specialist, let us know how he is doing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie just wrote me -

Snowball has some lung congestion right now. He is on oxygen and they are waiting for the cardiologist to see him. I will try to post more when I hear from her later. I really hope this is just because of the stress of yesterday's visit to the vet for an exam or it is just a cold. 

Feel better little buddy; we will be thinking about you today.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh thank you Walter. I'm crying and shaking so much I couldn't figure out where to post what you just wrote. 

Come on, beautiful boy Snowball. Praying hard for you all. I love you all so much.
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Polly and I are sending healing prayers to Snowball.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Praying for Snowball and Marie and family as well!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting: 
Let us know what happens, dear Marie. We are waiting on the SM bench!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hope our little Snowball is feeling better...keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in on Snowball...


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Poor baby. Checking in for any update.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not quite awake yet but now my heart is beating too fast. I will be thinking of Snowball and you, all day Marie. I hope there will be good news soon. 

Be well little guy.....please. Love, love, love, love and more love.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball has been moved to the ICU. He is experiencing Congestive Heart Failure. There are two cardiologists that are assessing him. Naturally, Marie is very worried about him right now. They are doing tests to see the extent of the problems and how severe the CHF is. More when I hear more from Marie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending more prayers for you, Marie, for the staff at the ICU, for Felix & for Snowball. I am also praying for wisdom in how to move forward. May your strength come from your Heavenly Father, on whom you depend. 
I did not realize SB had a heart issue! I have missed quite a bit on SM. Sending love.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie has heard back from the Doctors. Snowball's CHF is quite severe. He is improving with oxygen but probably will probably be at the hospital at least over night. Marie is concerned with the long term prognosis. She needs as much support as we can muster.

Sandi, Snowball has been seeing a cardiologist, but I think this CHF is a shock.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers being sent for Snowball that everything will turn out ok.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Marie has heard back from the Doctors. Snowball's CHF is quite severe. He is improving with oxygen but probably will probably be at the hospital at least over night. Marie is concerned with the long term prognosis. She needs as much support as we can muster.
> 
> Sandi, Snowball has been seeing a cardiologist, but I think this CHF is a shock.


Oh no, I was really hoping this was NOT what they were going to find. Sending lots and lots of love and prayers that they can get this under control.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am so upset to hear this prognosis... sending prayers to Marie and Snowball :heart: I really hope he will be okay. Poor baby, he must be so scared


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am just seeing this. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just read Marie's post on fb and was so shocked to see it. Sending more good thoughts and prayers. Praying so hard that he improves, we know that he has the best care possible so.....you just have to get better Snowball, so many people love you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:smcry::grouphug: rayer:


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

God bless and take care of you!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Pray Snowball gets better. Hugs


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been following Marie's posts on FB. Praying for Snowball. I know that Marie must be beside herself. rayer:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending lots of love. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just got on SM and immediately Lorin and I stopped everything and began praying, oh Marie, tears are running down my face, I can hardly think, I wish i was with you 


I just wrote a prayer and then deleted it, I have to go into deep prayer right now


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just saw Marie's post on FB and jumped over here to see if there was more info. Walter -- thanks for the update.

Sending prayers for Snowball, Marie and Felix. I know how upset Marie must be as Snowball is her heart and soul.. Please, dear God, let Snowball be healthy.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, I'm very shocked to hear about Snowball!

Sending hugs, prayers and positive thoughts to you, Felix and sweet Snowball!

Will keep you in my thoughts and praying the vets will find the reason quickly.


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

I hope everything is ok with snowball :heart: sending lots of love :grouphug:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so terribly sorry to hear that little snowball is in such a bad way  I know that he is getting the best possible care. Sending positive healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, all of us gather here, our hearts are heavy, we have all become family, when one hurts we all hurt, we share a great love for our babies, just a thought of calling them dogs seems like a insult to us who love our little ones, they are our children, the heart beat of our hearts. Lord our precious little Snowball Pie is in need of a healing that only you can do, Lord he's such a special little guy, so full of love for his mommi and poppi, they need him, he brings the sun light into their lives, he gives them a reason to get up in the morning, Lord he has more to do down here. Touch Snowball in the name of Jesus. You promise when two or three gather in your name you hear our prayers, so I know you are beside Marie and Félix, calm their hearts, give them hope and peace of mind. Thank you Lord for holding little Snowball In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, all of us gather here, our hearts are heavy, we have all become family, when one hurts we all hurt, we share a great love for our babies, just a thought of calling them dogs seems like a insult to us who love our little ones, they are our children, the heart beat of our hearts. Lord our precious little Snowball Pie is in need of a healing that only you can do, Lord he's such a special little guy, so full of love for his mommi and poppi, they need him, he brings the sun light into their lives, he gives them a reason to get up in the morning, Lord he has more to do down here. Touch Snowball in the name of Jesus. You promise when two or three gather in your name you hear our prayers, so I know you are beside Marie and Félix, calm their hearts, give them hope and peace of mind. Thank you Lord for holding little Snowball In Jesus name I pray. Amen


Amen. Well said, Paula.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just reading about little Snowball. Sending thoughts and prayers your way. I know you must be beside yourself with worry Marie.:grouphug: /COLOR]


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

oh prayers Snowball sweet baby. Please be okay


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

No real update. Marie is very sad right now. No news from the doctors by way of updates. I will tryand post an update after I talk to Marie this evening.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Praying for little Snowball to improve. I feel for Marie, I know Snowball owns her heart just as Blaze owns mine. I'm so sorry this is happening.

Praying for good report on him.... rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, all of us gather here, our hearts are heavy, we have all become family, when one hurts we all hurt, we share a great love for our babies, just a thought of calling them dogs seems like a insult to us who love our little ones, they are our children, the heart beat of our hearts. Lord our precious little Snowball Pie is in need of a healing that only you can do, Lord he's such a special little guy, so full of love for his mommi and poppi, they need him, he brings the sun light into their lives, he gives them a reason to get up in the morning, Lord he has more to do down here. Touch Snowball in the name of Jesus. You promise when two or three gather in your name you hear our prayers, so I know you are beside Marie and Félix, calm their hearts, give them hope and peace of mind. Thank you Lord for holding little Snowball In Jesus name I pray. Amen



Amen Paula. I read this out loud too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> No real update. Marie is very sad right now. No news from the doctors by way of updates. I will tryand post an update after I talk to Marie this evening.



Thanks Walter, I will watch later for an update. Poor Marie and Felix.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so sad for Marie and Felix...they love little Snowball so much...he just has to get better...:crying:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I just feel so bad right now for how worried and scared Marie and Felix must be right now. I'm sure we all put ourselves in their place and know how we would be feeling if it were us. Praying that they can treat this quickly.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

prayers for snowball , saw this on FB and came here for update xoxoxxo


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been out of town on business and just saw this and Marie's FB page. I am so shocked and saddened. If you see this, I love you Marie, and I'm hoping that Snowball will be okay.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers for Snowball! Marie, we are all here for you and Felix! Sending lots of love!


----------



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

My prayers are with Marie and Snowball!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's beautiful, Paula. I always feel better with your prayers.
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw Marie's post on FB also, and I've been praying for Snowball . I pray that meds help and that he'll be better soon. Strength and hugs to you Marie.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hopes and Prayers for Snowball. Hugs from Zach and Boo.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie, I can't get you off my mind and heart, I've been crying, I thought about calling you but thought I would wait. Every time I look at Matilda or Maddie I tear up, I know how much you love Snowball, we share that same love.
I'm hear for you:wub: I love you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I've called Marie several times today and haven't been able to reach her on either phone (home or cell) but have left messages to let her know that I love her, and that I'm praying for Snowball.

If I hear from her, I will post.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I just spoke to Marie. She is exhausted and will post when she is feeling up to it. She actually sounded much more composed than I think I would be under the circumstances.

Snowball is doing better. She went to visit him earlier and he was trying to kiss her though the oxygen chamber. He remains on oxygen and lasix. He will be staying in the hospital over night so they can monitor him. They expect to release him tomorrow, he will be on several medications. My understanding is that there was a rupture in the cord in his mitral value.

Marie related that she heard snowball cough, he got off the bed and was staring at the door, he then laid on the floor (which is unusual because he normally wants to be right next to Marie). He vomited and that is when they brought him to the ER. Marie just knew there was a problem and she was told that his condition would get worse and worse by the hour without treatment.

Poor snowball may have other episodes and the cardiologist says they may increase in severity, but for now his symptoms are lessening and he is breathing easier.

I think we will all be relieved when Snowball gets home tomorrow. Snowball will be so much less stressed when he gets back to his normal routine. 

I hope Marie gets some sleep tonight.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I should have noted, I know she appreciates all your prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Just seeing this. Sending prayers to Snowball, hope he will be ok.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you Walter, what a relief to know he's doing better, and they expect him home tomorrow. Sending more good thoughts and prayers, been thinking of him all night, as I'm sure we all have.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, Walter! Snowball sounds like he's on the mend! If I know Marie, she's cautiously optimistic. Poor girl. Poor little guy. Poor big guy at home. Yes, Marie must sleep. Even if for 20 minutes. I love he was trying to kiss his Mommy. Crying happy tears.

Thank you Walter, for being such a good friend. Please give beautiful Lucky a kiss goodnight!
Xoxoxoxoxo


Marie, please get some sleep. 
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I hope he does well with the treatment and is home soon!!! Good thoughts for the little man


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie I'm here for you. Tomorrow you will be loving on that little one:wub: I can't wait until I see a picture of little Snowball in mommi's arms:wub:
I'll be praying most of the night. Try and get rest he needs you and poppi


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter- thanks so much for the update. I read it on my phone before we talked and was relieved to hear that Snowball is improving. Without a doubt, Marie saved his life. She's so in tune to him that she picks up every nuance that's off. Thank God she and Felix got him there when they did. Hoping the meds work. CHF is one of those diseases that needs a lot of monitoring and tweaking of meds but if anyone can do it, Marie can. Thankful she has great vets too. Marie - hoping you get some rest tonight. You'll need the energy tomorrow. Love you, Snowball. :smootch:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, Walter.I can't think about anything else today. You are our go to guy, you were for me. I truly believe that Snowball's condition can be kept under control. I truly believe that he will mend and with continued treatment, he will have many more years. But. this must be so hard on our friend. It grieves me so.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am exhausted tonight but checking in on our baby boy & his family. Walter, you are a gem! Thank you for being the link between SM & Marie! We are all pulling for Marie, Felix & Snowball. May God grant the prayer of all of our hearts!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- thanks so much for the update. I hope that Marie can get some rest as this stress is very bad for her. And I'm continuing to pray for Snowball and keeping my fingers crossed that he is able to come home tomorrow.

Note -- this is probably what happened to My Tilly, but, sadly it also happened in the middle of the night and I didn't wake up to know that anything was wrong and when I got up in the morning and found that she was having trouble breathing and rushed her to the Vets, it was too late. So glad that Marie woke up and knew that Snowball was having a problem and got him to ER.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for the update Walter. Hope Snowball does well on the meds. I have one boy with 2 bad valves. He's 12 or 13 and meds have made such a tremendous difference. He's been on them for 2 years now.
I had a thought of getting a home oxygen tent for him. Maybe be an idea for you Marie.
Just happy to see improvement for your boy. I know how much you love him.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We went through this with Tyler last year. It was awful seeing himm struggling to breathe and taking him to the emergency vet having to leave him there on oxygen. Each time we took him we assumed it was his last. I pray Snowball will get through this and respond well to meds. 
Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I knew when I didnt see any more posts on FB from Marie that someone here would have heard from her..I was in shock to read Snowball had CHF..
Thank God he is stable.K


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear this but thankful prayers are being heard and Snowball is doing better. Continued prayers for Snowball, Marie and Felix.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope Snowball and Marie had a good night's rest and today will be a much better day.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Checking in.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Good Morning, friends.

I cannot thank all of you enough for your outpouring of love, caring, and support.

This is just a very short update because this morning I am physically and emotionally exhausted. I am on the verge of tears and I have to get my act together. For those of you who have called and texted ... I promise to call you as soon as I can. 

I cannot thank Walter enough for being there and updating for me. And, Kerry, too. 

Snowball was taken off of oxygen just a little while ago. The doctor said his respiration rate is going up and down somewhat (I don't know if I am explaining this right ... I am so tired) but, that he seems to be okay otherwise. She thinks it is just because he is feeling anxious ... because when he is sleeping his respiration rate is normal. I am sure he is confused and wonders why he is there and not here at home. 

So, the doctor wants me to call back again around eleven to see how he is then. Hopefully, we can bring Snowball home sometime this afternoon.

Thank you, again, for caring. I was feeling okay when I talked with Walter last night ... but, my stomach is in knots again from worry. I tried to get some sleep, but, it has been off and on. I won't rest well until Snowball is back in my arms ... and when he is once again, sleeping peacefully while cuddled up with me.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Good Morning, friends.
> 
> I cannot thank all of you enough for your outpouring of love, caring, and support.
> 
> ...


I am sure he is just scared right now. He will be so much calmer when he is back home and you two can get some sleep.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Good Morning, friends.
> 
> I cannot thank all of you enough for your outpouring of love, caring, and support.
> 
> ...


Continuing to send prayers for Snowball. He was the first thing on my mind when I woke up this morning.


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

Just reading this thread. Know that our thoughts and prayers are with you Marie, Felix and Snowball. We have sent prayers up to heaven for you all. Slyder has his paws crossed in prayer for Snowball too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I don't think any of us slept well last night worrying about Snowball. Glad they could take him off the oxygen. Very good sign. I'm sure he's anxious not having you there and being in a strange place. Good sign probably. Better than if he was so sick he didn't care. Please try to take some naps. 💓. Let me know if you want me to paste any of the updates onto your fb page so everyone there knows what's up.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - I don't think any of us slept well last night worrying about Snowball. Glad they could take him off the oxygen. Very good sign. I'm sure he's anxious not having you there and being in a strange place. Good sign probably. Better than if he was so sick he didn't care. Please try to take some naps. 💓. Let me know if you want me to paste any of the updates onto your fb page so everyone there knows what's up.


Sue, thank you so much.:heart: I am going to take you up on updating for me on FB. I feel so bad not posting there right now. And, could you please tell Tami that I appreciate so much her sharing about Stuart and that I want to call her after things settle down here a little bit?

I asked Walter to help me here again today. He's been such a sweetheart helping.

You know, how much I miss Snowball? I always clean and change his water bowls in the bedroom and kitchen ... morning, noon, and night. I won't been able to change the water until I know I am bringing him home. I cannot bear looking at an empty water bowl. (actually, for the bedroom, I use one of the little cat bowls)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I will update FB. I meant to ask you yesterday. Walter is so wonderful and does such a great job here to keep us updated but he's not on FB with us. I know when you're going through such a medical issues it's hard to go on line when you have some moments free...you're just depleted. :heart:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Marie,

I just woke up and immediately came on here for updates. I agree with Susan that taking him off oxygen is a good sign, I'm sure he does want to go home. I think that it's not only a positive sign, but shows he's a fighter.

I know how worried you are about Snowball--I would be too, but you must take care of yourself. You have to get some rest and you have to eat. You're not doing Snowball any good if you get sick. You need to keep up your strength. Please try to rest. Maybe take a relaxing bath and get into bed, let yourself fall asleep--even for a little while.

I understand the empty house--it's the worst feeling. Instead of focusing on the empty, try to focus on when he comes home.

Love you,
Kim
xoxoxoxoxox....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a great report to hear Snowball may be coming home today, even if he isn't "out of the woods" yet! Everyone feels better at home---pup & mom & dad! You will be a little anxious at the same time in terms of his care, but you CAN do this Marie w. his meds, etc. I had my little grand-dog at home giving him liquids sub-q, etc. (he had severe chronic pancreatitis). We think we can't sometimes but we do manage & we grow into what is best for our babies.
I agree w/the others, take care of yourself---it may be a longer road ahead, but we will be here with you. You are so loved & so respected---the road may get crowded!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

SNOWBALL COMING HOME.


Marie and Felix will pick him up around 2 PM

So happy and Marie is ecstatic.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sending continuing prayers and positive thoughts the way to Snowball and Marie!

I really hope he's improving quickly.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that Snowball will be coming home....maybe he's even home by now. I pray there is something to fix his heart.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great news!!


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

Answered prayers......so happy to hear he's better and able to return home to his Momma and Daddy....:aktion033::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Marie

So sorry that poor little Snowball have to go through this. I am so excited to hear that he is coming home! Sending prayers, hugs, kisses, and well wishes to you and little Snowball! Get well soon buddy! :chili::aktion033::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just wrote a thank you on the other thread that Walter not only helped start for me ... but, continually updated for me, for you, about Snowball coming home. I want to thank everyone here, too.

I feel so blessed to see how many wonderful SM friends took time to post about Snowball. Every post means the world to me ... I am overwhelmed with feeing gratitude to each and every one of you. 

And, I can never thank Walter enough for all he has done around the clock to help post updates for me. He will say it is nothing ... but, all of us know better. I cannot say enough good things about this wonderful, kind, and loving man. 

Snowball seems to be doing pretty well. But, there are still times when his breathing is too rapid. As he is taking in more breaths ... I am holding my breath. I still cannot sleep as much as I'd like because I want to be on top of things with him. I am still in shock what happened less than a week ago. I had just told Snowball hours before his attack ... that I thought he looked so gorgeous and healthy. He really did look the picture of health. He still does at times.

Thank you, again, for all of your caring, love, and support. I hope you know that because I have not been posting does not mean that I don't care or appreciate that all of you took time to post and send prayers and best wishes for my Snowball. I am so grateful Walter has been so sweet in helping me with the updates.

As for Walter ... I cannot say enough wonderful things about him. He knows how I feel about him.


----------



## Miyuki1.. (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm glad Snowball feels better! please keep us updated!


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I was so sorry to hear about snowball heis such a beautiful boy. I know you and he will feel better when he is home.


----------

